# Kenwood VR-2080 Dual Room A/V receiver Remote



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

The remote that came with my Kenwood VR-2080 Dual Room A/V receiver is complicated. Are there any more traditional remote controls that will work with this receiver.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

What a ghastly looking remote! Fortunately, it uses infrared (IR).

Sony makes some awfully capable (and quite inexpensive) universal remotes.

If you don't want to spend a lot of time digging around through documentation, Logitech's Harmony series has a setup for the VR-2080.

I'm not sure how you might approach the Room 2 controls (unless it has its own remote).


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

What is Room 2? I will look into those other remotes. The me yes on the original remote are hard to figure out. 

What is strange this remote is expensive and sells for a sort of high price on eBay.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The VR-2080 has speaker outputs for a second room with an independent source and volume control so you could listen to a CD in Room 2 while someone is watching TV in the room that has the AVR. I have a couple of multi-room AVRs and one of them has an RF remote for Room 2. I recall that Onkyo offers a number of "three zone" AVRs.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

harsh said:


> What a ghastly looking remote! Fortunately, it uses infrared (IR).
> 
> Sony makes some awfully capable (and quite inexpensive) universal remotes.
> 
> ...


Just for the heck of it. I attempted to figure out the remote control out last night. No luck. The biggest problem is getting to the correct menu. If the remote control had a touchscreen that would make using the remote much easier.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

harsh said:


> The VR-2080 has speaker outputs for a second room with an independent source and volume control so you could listen to a CD in Room 2 while someone is watching TV in the room that has the AVR. I have a couple of multi-room AVRs and one of them has an RF remote for Room 2. I recall that Onkyo offers a number of "three zone" AVRs.


Ok I have never need for that. Nice to explanation though.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------

